# Cormier v Tim Sylvia



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Loads of the mma discussion pages are talking about it on my facebook but I can't find a proper source yet, will update when I do.

If it's true this is a pretty easy win for Cormier by any which way he fancies.

EDIT - http://mmajunkie.com/news/29803/tim...rce-meets-daniel-cormier-at-sept-29-event.mma



> ter a long and vocal campaign, former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia apparently is getting one last chance to make good in the big show.
> 
> Or, for now, the smaller brother to the big show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here ya go mate 



> After a long and vocal campaign, former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia apparently is getting one last chance to make good in the big show.
> 
> Or, for now, the smaller brother to the big show.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*

This fight is so sad - I see Sylvia taking the whooping of a lifetime here, and him signing a multi-fight deal with Showtime is indeed very, very weird? :S


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Must have edited it just as you posted!

yeah it's a strange one and pretty pointless I think, the only thing for Cormier to do is go to the UFC. He is leagues ahead of everyone in Strikeforce and even most UFC fighters.

Timmeh is going to get embarrassed.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't imagine it going any differently than Fedor vs Sylvia. Cormier's gonna leap in with some power shots and put Tim on his ass within a few minutes.

Would be such a crazy upset if Tim won though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... Big Tim versus Cormier... RIP Goofy Goliath


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cormier gonna beat some ass.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Mismatch, yes. But also a pretty smart $ making idea. I mean I can hear the commercials now "Former UFC HW Champion and WAMMA Title Contender vs SF Grand Prix Champion". It could be fun. And if Tim wins and gets back in the UFC, Id watch rematches with Mir and Nog. Big Tim was beating Nog crazy b4 he got choked out. Imma say that this Big Tim has nothing to lose and everything to gain. If that fight happens, win or lose, he makes himself relavent again, even if just momentarily.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

3DLee said:


> Imma say that this Big Tim has nothing to lose and everything to gain.


Just the opposite for DC. I don't think there is a chance in hell Sylvia wins this, but it would really derail DC if he did. Hopefully he will take him seriously smack him down early and get to fight one more fight in UFC this year.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a showcase fight for Cormier to basically fight and win anyway he wants... 

Put him away fast and brutally DC don't play the good show thing.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Its ironic for me that Cormier would always beat Sylvia using MMA and would probably dominate Sylvia. If Cormier fought a pure striking match with Sylvia then it would be a close fight.
Cormier has shown great striking which is still raw but he shows discipline in his technique which is rare. Sylvia as a MMA fighter is a good fighter but not great. Sylvia as a striker is dangerous to any HW apart from the elite. 
If Cormier can beat Sylvia striking then he will definetly be a elite HW threat for me as we know his amazing grappling.

We may look down on Sylvia for being boring, I still cant forgive the Arlovski/Sylvia 3 fight. 
He is still a great striker when using his physical attributes and we have to respect that.


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Cormier gonna do some serious work


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Tim is in shape and motivated which I think he will be then honestly I think he will make it a competitive fight.

Tim was always good in his heyday and using his reach to keep his opponents on the outside and Cormier is a shorter HW and is also a smaller one. Sylvia has been in shape lately and yet everyone wants to point at the comical fat SHW Tim's pathetic showings. He is still the guy who was a UFC champ and who was close to beating Big Nog. Tim is 26-5 at HW and has only lost to former Pride or UFC champs. If Cormier sleeps on Sylvia it is a fight that Tim could potentially win. 

I don't expect Tim to win but to write him off the way everyone is, its kind of foolish IMO. This is the toughest fight that was available for DC outside the UFC IMO.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Toxic - Big Tim has lost to Ray Mercer and Abe Wagner. I don't remember either of them holding gold in the UFC or Pride.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is proof that Strikeforce is better off without the HW division if this is the last fight they can come up with for it. They had no other HW's than Barnett left under contract to give Cormier?

LAME!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Kinda sad that this will go down in history as the last SF HW fight ever :/

It should've been something legendary, Cormier vs. Reem, Reem vs. Fedor - something memorable...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't expect Tim to win but to write him off the way everyone is, its kind of foolish IMO. This is the toughest fight that was available for DC outside the UFC IMO.


If they could have found a way to have him do a champion VS champion fight with Cole Konrad then that would have been the best by far.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Apparently this isn't happening. Dana said in an interview this was BS and Ariel tweeted it wasnt true.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

It's not happening 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/not-so-fast-dana-white-says-tim-sylvia-not-fighting-for-ufc-or-strikeforce


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Toxic - Big Tim has lost to Ray Mercer and Abe Wagner. I don't remember either of them holding gold in the UFC or Pride.


Both were at SHW when he was fat and out of shape. At HW he has only lost to UFC or Pride champs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cormier is going to tear Sylvia apart worse the he controlled Barnett. Sylvia cannot go against top level wrestlers which is what Cormier is. Not to mention the kind of fighter Cormier is will be too much for Sylvia.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Cormier is going to tear Sylvia apart worse the he controlled Barnett. Sylvia cannot go against top level wrestlers which is what Cormier is. Not to mention the kind of fighter Cormier is will be too much for Sylvia.


Yes I agree with the sentiment and Cormier has all the skills to do this with his superior grappling. 
However if Cormier stands with Sylvia then it will be a much closer fight and dangerous for Cormier. In MMA skills Sylvia is a good fighter(lower tier UFC level), but in striking Sylvias skills are top tier when he gauges and gets his rhythm against an opponent.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's not going to happen right now anyways because of how things rolled out. Cormier is going to face Mir and Sylvia is going to face Arlovski in One FC. I've noticed One FC is trying to become like Pride.


----------

